# emerge kde funktioniert nicht

## big-birdy

Hi Leute. 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich kann die kde nicht emergen. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung, dass x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3 failed Funktion src_compile, Line 160, Exitcode 2 No error message

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen koennte, bzw. wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## Xylometer

Ein Plan wäre Deinen Fehler genauer zu erläutern, keiner hier kann Hellsehen...

Logfiles, make.conf, was weiss ich denn.

Phil

----------

## big-birdy

Wo finde ich ein logfile in dem eine Fehlermeldung zu sehen ist? 

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

poste mal etwa 1-2 Seiten der Ausgabe vor dem Fehler (inkl. dem Fehler und allem danach) und die Ausgabe von "emerge --info".

ChrisM

----------

## big-birdy

Wie kann ich etwas kopiere bzw. einfuegen? 

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## Kuhrscher

Mit der Maus markieren, Strg+C, Strg+V wäre eine Möglichkeit   :Wink: 

Falls Du gar keinen X-Server am laufen hast, emerge zuerst xorg-x11, dann bekommst du zumindest ein bisschen was grafisches... Und ab da funktioniert das dann so   :Smile: Last edited by Kuhrscher on Thu Sep 22, 2005 5:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

kommt drauf an, wenn du eine grafische Konsole benutzt (z.B. xterm oder Konsole, wobei zweiteres bei dir ja ohne KDE wohl kaum geht), kannst du ganz normal markieren und kopieren (Zwischenablage). Ansonsten kannst du leite Ausgabe mit "> Dateiname" einfach in eine Datei umleiten und dann mit einem Texteditor das Ende dieser Datei eben posten.

ChrisM

----------

## big-birdy

Sorry aber ich bin nicht in der lage den Text in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren und ihn hier einzufuegen. Ich schicke mir die beiden Dateien per email auf die Arbeit und poste sie dann morgen. Habt ihr sonst noch eine Idee was ich machen koennte?

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## Kuhrscher

Mach mal ein "emerge sync", da ist eine neue qt-Version stable geworden. Möglicherweise gibt sich das Problem ja

Schöne Grüße!

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du qt in den use flags stehen? geht auch emerge kdesktop nicht??

----------

## big-birdy

emerge sync habe ich schon versucht. 

Ob emerge kdesktop geht weiss ich nicht. 

emerge kdebase geht aber auch nicht. 

Ich poste später mal die auszüge von gestern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

versuch mal emerge kdesktop und emerge kde-meta

----------

## Kuhrscher

Aber es hakt doch offensichtlich an qt, oder seh ich das falsch? Ohne Fehlerlog ist das fast unmöglich irgendwas sinnvolleres vorzuschlagen, als eine andere Version zu versuchen. Hast Du es definitiv schon mit qt-3.3.4-r8 probiert?

----------

## big-birdy

Also ich hab es mit der qt 3.3.4-r3 versucht. Sonst steht im Log leider nichts drinne.

----------

## big-birdy

Hier ist das Ergebnis von emerge --info 

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvdr eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gt gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

poste mal deine make.conf

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Also ich hab es mit der qt 3.3.4-r3 versucht. Sonst steht im Log leider nichts drinne.

 

Dann mach doch bitte jetzt nochmal einen "emerge sync" und probier nochmal die neue Version zu installieren. Seit dem letzten Versuch ist qt-3.3.4-r8 stable!

----------

## big-birdy

Also trotz erneutem emerge sync bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

----------

## big-birdy

Hi.

Hier wie versprochen meine make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 _march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvdr cdr alsa samba"

LINGUAS="de"

```

Hoffe ihr findet einen Fehler.

Eins noch. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich emerge kde Eingebe, beim ersten Packet was emerged wird folgende Meldung erscheint. 

```

USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 sandbox: Cought signal 2 in pid 13860
```

MFG

Big-birdy

----------

## big-birdy

Hat niemand eine Lösung für mein Problem  :Sad: 

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## Vaarsuvius

```
_march=athlon-xp
```

das ist falsch, da es aber in deinem emerge --info richtig drinsteht gehe ich von aus dass das jetzt nur ein fehler beim abtippen war (?)

ansonsten sehe ich hier immer noch nicht den eigentlichen fehler geposted - deswegen kann dir wohl auch keiner helfen

ps: bumpen ist soweit ich weiss hier erst nach 24h erlaubt   :Confused: 

----------

## big-birdy

Niemand scheint eine Lösung für mein Problem zu haben   :Sad: 

Meint ihr eine Neuinstallation von Gentoo würde das Problem beheben. Ich brauche zum Wochenende meinen PC. Hab nicht die Zeit noch lange nach einem Fehler zu suchen.

Gruß

Big-birdy

----------

## SkaaliaN

du hast 100% nen tipfeher drin

----------

## big-birdy

Wo soll/könnte denn der Tippfehler sein? Werde dann alles noch mal überprüfen.

----------

## chrib

Was auf jeden Fall noch interessant wäre, wäre die eigentliche Fehlermeldung beim kompilieren. Du hast bisher nur den Returncode des emerge-Befehls gepostet und dabei die wirklich interessanten Hinweise unterschlagen.

----------

## big-birdy

Wenn du mir sagst, wo ich die finde, poste ich sie heute abend.

----------

## chrib

Ach Du meine Güte...

Also, Du emergst KDE, der Vorgang bricht mit Deiner geposteten Fehlermeldung ab. Darüber befindet sich normalerweise der Output des Compilers. Davon sind meistens die letzten 10-30 Zeilen interessant.

----------

## sokar2000

Beispiel: (Hab ich hier irgendwo im Forum gefunden, bitte nicht versuchem, in diesem Thread zu lösen...)

```
[...]

kshortcutdialog.cpp: In member function `void KShortcutDialog::keyPressed(KKey)

   ':

kshortcutdialog.cpp:516: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct

   KShortcutDialogAdvanced'

kshortcutdialog.h:29: error: forward declaration of `struct

   KShortcutDialogAdvanced'

kshortcutdialog.cpp:525: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct

   KShortcutDialogAdvanced'

kshortcutdialog.h:29: error: forward declaration of `struct

   KShortcutDialogAdvanced'

make[3]: *** [kshortcutdialog.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.1/kdeui'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.1/kdeui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1/work/kdelibs-3.4.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Das ist dir Output von emerge, wenn ein Paket (in diesem Beispiel kdelibs) einen Fehler verursacht. Einfach qt nochmals emergen, warten bis der Fehler auftritt und den relevanten Output posten...

EDIT: Wieder mal zu kurze Finger  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du es denn schonmal mit kdesktop und kde-meta versucht?? weil das kdebase macht oft stress. außerdem ist auch da viel sinnloser mist drin wodurch konflikte zu anderen paketen entstehen.

----------

## chrib

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> hast du es denn schonmal mit kdesktop und kde-meta versucht?? weil das kdebase macht oft stress. außerdem ist auch da viel sinnloser mist drin wodurch konflikte zu anderen paketen entstehen.

 

Er bricht doch schon bei qt ab, also bevor er überhaupt zu dem ganzen KDE-Zeugs kommt. Und solange er hier keine entsprechenden Infos postet, können wir auch gleich die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen.

----------

## big-birdy

Ok ich poste heute Abend mal die gewünschten Zeilen.

Bis dann.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Mattez wrote:*   hast du es denn schonmal mit kdesktop und kde-meta versucht?? weil das kdebase macht oft stress. außerdem ist auch da viel sinnloser mist drin wodurch konflikte zu anderen paketen entstehen. 
> 
> Er bricht doch schon bei qt ab, also bevor er überhaupt zu dem ganzen KDE-Zeugs kommt. Und solange er hier keine entsprechenden Infos postet, können wir auch gleich die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen.

 

Das stimmt wohl. Naja...mal abwarten   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

